# Sticky  Closed Threads / Old Threads



## EleGirl

As many of you are aware TAM has recently had an issue with very old threads from year years ago being posted on. This is an issue because the person who started many of these threads has not posted on TAM in a long time. They are not coming back to read the input.

Threads that have not been posted on in the last 12 months have been closed. We recognized that many of the old threads are helpful to those who read the, the threads are available via keyword searches. If a closed thread inspires you, you can always start a new thread on the topic. You can even post a link to the closed thread.

If you are the individual who started a closed thread and would like to post on that thread for more input/discussion you can contact a moderator who will re-open our thread.

Also, if a thread is discussing a topic not related to the original poster's personal issues, you can ask that it be re-opened. Or, you are welcome to start a new thread on the topic.


----------



## Mr. Nail

I just discovered that posts in closed threads can't be edited.


----------



## EleGirl

Mr. Nail said:


> I just discovered that posts in closed threads can't be edited.


That's right. How old is the post you want to edit?

What is the thread?


----------

